

Show HN: Leipzig.js – Interlinear glossing for the browser - bdchauvette
http://bdchauvette.github.io/leipzig.js/

======
bdchauvette
This is a small project I've been working on the last couple weeks. It's
finally at a point where I think it's OK to share with other people.

If you have any questions or feedback, let me know! :)

